

Downside of higher MBA salaries - medianama
http://blogs.livemint.com/blogs/career/archive/2009/07/30/downside-of-higher-mba-salaries.aspx

======
rawr
Whatever, Kobe and LeBron get a lot of people interested in the game.

Oh... 'M'. Nevermind.

